# EEA Family Permit / Spouse VISA - Help!



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi There,

I've spent the last few days looking over websites and various other resources, and just wanted to confirm my findings with some knowledge people!

My girlfriend lives in the US, and I live in the UK. We have been married for 3 months, and she wants to live with me in the UK. I was wondering what our options are? Is it just EEA Family Permit and Spouse VISA? This is what I have found out for my current situation, im not sure how true it is though...


EEA Family Permit
Cost: Free
Valid for 6 months, within this 6 months, you can apply for a Residence Card (Lasts 5 years)... You do not need a residence card, but it means you will have to get another family permit every 6 months (Assuming there is no limit and If you wish to get back into the UK). The Residence Card is also free and can be applied for using a EEA2 form.
My partner can then apply for UK citizenship after 5 years (Current fee: £991)


Spouse VISA
Cost: £826
If been living together for 4 years previously (outside of the UK for example)... you may be granted citizenship immediately.
if not (I guess this is us!)... You get given 27 months on the marriage VISA, then you can apply for citizenship (Current fee: £991)



Assumptions
- Both options give you the right to work
- Both options do not require a return flight to be booked.


*Questions*
(?) Is the above info correct? And are these the only options available to us?
(?) Can you apply for an EEA Family Permit within the UK on a Visitors VISA?
(?) Websites suggest that applying for an EEA Family Permit within the US can take 10-14 days... However, I also read that you can get one over the counter by visiting a UK Embassy in the US? Is this true?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

s34n said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I've spent the last few days looking over websites and various other resources, and just wanted to confirm my findings with some knowledge people!
> 
> ...



The EEA family permit is only available to the spouses of EU citizens other than UK citizens who are exercising their treaty rights by living and working in the UK. Are you a UK citizen? EU citizen? Other?

If you have been married or living together for more than 4 years outside of the UK you *may* emphasis on the may, at the discretion of the officer reviewing your application be granted indefinite leave to enter, not citizenship. However, this option is will no longer be available after 9 July, 2012.

If you are granted a 27 month spouse visa before 9 July, 2012, 28 days before you have resided in the UK for 2 years you can apply for indefinite leave to remain and after a further year in the UK you can apply for citizenship. After 9 July, 2012 it will take 5 years of probationary living in the UK before you are granted indefinite leave to remain.


----------



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

nyclon said:


> The EEA family permit is only available to the spouses of EU citizens other than UK citizens who are exercising their treaty rights by living and working in the UK. Are you a UK citizen? EU citizen? Other?
> 
> If you have been married or living together for more than 4 years outside of the UK you *may* emphasis on the may, at the discretion of the officer reviewing your application be granted indefinite leave to enter, not citizenship. However, this option is will no longer be available after 9 July, 2012.
> 
> If you are granted a 27 month spouse visa before 9 July, 2012, 28 days before you have resided in the UK for 2 years you can apply for indefinite leave to remain and after a further year in the UK you can apply for citizenship. After 9 July, 2012 it will take 5 years of probationary living in the UK before you are granted indefinite leave to remain.


Thanks for the response!

Yes I am a UK citizen and I live and work in the UK.... My wife would be the one obtaining the EEA Family Permit as she is the US Citizen wishing to reside with me in the UK.
Do you know weather this can be obtained in the UK on a Vistor Visa and/or it can be obtained 'over the counter' from a UK Embassy in the US? (like the same day)... I've seen options where you can send it to the embassy by mail, but also there is the option to go in person.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

s34n said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> Yes I am a UK citizen and I live and work in the UK.... My wife would be the one obtaining the EEA Family Permit as she is the US Citizen wishing to reside with me in the UK.
> Do you know weather this can be obtained in the UK on a Vistor Visa and/or it can be obtained 'over the counter' from a UK Embassy in the US? (like the same day)... I've seen options where you can send it to the embassy by mail, but also there is the option to go in person.


Please read my previous response more carefully. If you are a UK citizen then your wife is *not eligible for an EEA family permit*. Her only option is to apply for a spouse visa from the her normal place of residence which is the US. She *CANNOT* apply for a spouse visa whilst in the UK on a visitor visa.


----------



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Please read my previous response more carefully. If you are a UK citizen then your wife is *not eligible for an EEA family permit*. Her only option is to apply for a spouse visa from the her normal place of residence which is the US. She *CANNOT* apply for a spouse visa whilst in the UK on a visitor visa.


Sorry I misread your post, wow so that is the only option....


In most cases it says it'll take around 5 days for everything to be returned to the sender... Just a couple more things I can't seem to find...

- If the application process takes longer than 5 days, 40-50 days for example, can I visit my partner in the US during this time? or will they require my original passport also?

- Is the only option through the UK Homeoffice website? [Spouse or civil partner of a settled person (1363 USD)] or can you apply through any UK embassy in the US?

Sorry for the questions, but you have been really helpful, thank you for that


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

s34n said:


> Sorry I misread your post, wow so that is the only option....
> 
> 
> In most cases it says it'll take around 5 days for everything to be returned to the sender... Just a couple more things I can't seem to find...
> ...


You, the UK citizen, don't have to send your passport. You can send a photo copy of the picture/bio page as they can look up your information. You may need to send your birth certificate, though. 

There are no in person appointments. You apply on line, pay, have your biometrics taken and then send off a copy of the on line application along with your supporting documents to the UK Consulate in New York City where all US visa applications are sent.


----------



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

nyclon said:


> You, the UK citizen, don't have to send your passport. You can send a photo copy of the picture/bio page as they can look up your information. You may need to send your birth certificate, though.
> 
> There are no in person appointments. You apply on line, pay, have your biometrics taken and then send off a copy of the on line application along with your supporting documents to the UK Consulate in New York City where all US visa applications are sent.


Thank you, you have been a great help! I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

s34n said:


> Thank you, you have been a great help! I will let you know how it goes!


Good luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A few more points you raise in your original question. 
You can pay $300 extra to speed up your application. They will try to come to a decision within 48 hours instead of normal 9 business days on average. 
In your circumstances, you can only use EEA family permit route if you are working elsewhere than UK within EEA.


----------



## jc192 (Aug 30, 2012)

*EEA permit*



nyclon said:


> The EEA family permit is only available to the spouses of EU citizens other than UK citizens who are exercising their treaty rights by living and working in the UK. Are you a UK citizen? EU citizen? Other?
> 
> If you have been married or living together for more than 4 years outside of the UK you *may* emphasis on the may, at the discretion of the officer reviewing your application be granted indefinite leave to enter, not citizenship. However, this option is will no longer be available after 9 July, 2012.
> 
> If you are granted a 27 month spouse visa before 9 July, 2012, 28 days before you have resided in the UK for 2 years you can apply for indefinite leave to remain and after a further year in the UK you can apply for citizenship. After 9 July, 2012 it will take 5 years of probationary living in the UK before you are granted indefinite leave to remain.


Hi I see you have kindly helped someone and from what i can understand as a EEA national and my wife russian, i can only apply for a EEA family permit, but i am i right to understand from this young man questions that EEA family ermit older are only valid for 6 months and they need to return home and come back? 

thank you for your answer. best jc


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

jc192 said:


> Hi I see you have kindly helped someone and from what i can understand as a EEA national and my wife russian, i can only apply for a EEA family permit, but i am i right to understand from this young man questions that EEA family ermit older are only valid for 6 months and they need to return home and come back?
> 
> thank you for your answer. best jc


As far as I understand, once your wife gets the EEA family permit and moves to the UK, she can apply for a residence card (or something like that) which is valid for, I think, 5 years. She can apply for the residence card (or whatever it's called) from the UK and does not need to return to Russia.


----------



## Alitun (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello! What are th documents needed to apply for an EEA Family Permit?


----------



## Alitun (Jan 28, 2013)

Any one can help please!


----------



## nick965 (Jan 2, 2013)

Alitun said:


> Hello! What are th documents needed to apply for an EEA Family Permit?


The UKBA has a website will all the information on it, 

I used a something called Google, and found this page, please keep Google to your self as every body will start using it and it could become popular. 

UK Border Agency | Supporting documents for an EEA family permit


----------



## Alitun (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you my friend i used google but it seems that its complicated..


----------



## Pablito81 (Jan 21, 2013)

Alitun said:


> Hello! What are th documents needed to apply for an EEA Family Permit?


Alitun can you tell me more about your situation? Are you applying as non EEA spouse?


----------



## Alitun (Jan 28, 2013)

Pablito81 said:


> Alitun can you tell me more about your situation? Are you applying as non EEA spouse?


Thank you for writing to
Me i didnt apply yet ..


----------



## abbasi11 (Nov 12, 2013)

eea family permit are valid for six months and when in UK .EU national family members can apply for residence card. they will not have to leave the UK


----------



## hopedj (Dec 6, 2014)

*please help.*

Hi,
I want to ask something,I am non EEE FAMILY member,my husband is EEA FAMILY member,his working in UK.After our wedding I am here in his country,we been married one year.My question is,its possible that I can apply EEE FAMILY permit to live and work there too in UK,how much the cost,how long the process?or if not,what kind of permit should I need to apply,for me to be with my husband in UK?And his renting double room there is under by agent,its alright even tenancy agreement and a letter from Estate agent to explain that what my husband rent is suitable for a couple?He has a contract too,which is sign by the owner of the house and agent.
Please answer,I am very hoping that you can help me.As i read you answered them very clear,that's why I try too.

Thank you so much in advance.





Hope


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


hopedj said:


> Hi,
> I want to ask something,I am non EEE FAMILY member,my husband is EEA FAMILY member,his working in UK.After our wedding I am here in his country,we been married one year.My question is,its possible that I can apply EEE FAMILY permit to live and work there too in UK,how much the cost,how long the process?or if not,what kind of permit should I need to apply,for me to be with my husband in UK?And his renting double room there is under by agent,its alright even tenancy agreement and a letter from Estate agent to explain that what my husband rent is suitable for a couple?He has a contract too,which is sign by the owner of the house and agent.
> Please answer,I am very hoping that you can help me.As i read you answered them very clear,that's why I try too.
> 
> ...


Please kindly elaborate further on the following questions:

1) Is your husband a national of which European Country?
2) Has your husband been employed since moving to the UK?
3) How long has your husband been in the UK for more than 3 months?
4) Does your husband have a tenancy agreement under his name?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## hopedj (Dec 6, 2014)

*thanks for the reply*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please kindly elaborate further on the following questions:
> 
> ...


He is from Romania,he was working there again since November 2014 there in UK,but before he works to in UK,before we married,same as self employed,actually im just confused if we should count since before when he is single he works too for 5 years,then,this 2014 year he came month of april till august 2014,then,now he came back again there november 2014 in UK still self employed but different company.I am so sorry I am not so detail,i hope you can help me.He has a contract there,only last week he move there on the couples room..that contract signed by agent and by the owner,he said.thanks in advance.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


hopedj said:


> He is from Romania,he was working there again since November 2014 there in UK,but before he works to in UK,before we married,same as self employed,actually im just confused if we should count since before when he is single he works too for 5 years,then,this 2014 year he came month of april till august 2014,then,now he came back again there november 2014 in UK still self employed but different company.I am so sorry I am not so detail,i hope you can help me.He has a contract there,only last week he move there on the couples room..that contract signed by agent and by the owner,he said.thanks in advance.


If seems you are eligible to apply for an EEA-Family Permit. Open and read this: 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270530/vaf5.pdf

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## hopedj (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello,
I read it already,still confused.Especially on the room he rented there,but it good for couple,said the agent,and it said on the contract too,its alright even room he rented,can approve to the embassy?,and on that house there have 5 rooms tenants,the kitchen and bathroom are for share.It possible even by February 2015 I can apply,since November only he went back there to work in UK?
please answer me,help me..thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


hopedj said:


> Hello,
> I read it already,still confused.Especially on the room he rented there,but it good for couple,said the agent,and it said on the contract too,its alright even room he rented,can approve to the embassy?,and on that house there have 5 rooms tenants,the kitchen and bathroom are for share.It possible even by February 2015 I can apply,since November only he went back there to work in UK?
> please answer me,help me..thanks


You can apply right now if you please. Accomodation requirements aren't a deterrent, but having a tenancy agreement will make your application stronger.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## hopedj (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks Jrge


----------



## blackburm (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi,

I'm unmarried family member of EU national with a child, and i just got my family resident visa to UK and we planned to get married formal in UK. It's possible with my EEA family visa? although i lived in EU right now, please explain and thank you in advance.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


blackburm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm unmarried family member of EU national with a child, and i just got my family resident visa to UK and we planned to get married formal in UK. It's possible with my EEA family visa? although i lived in EU right now, please explain and thank you in advance.


Yes you can get married. However, find out what local process is required. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## blackburm (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you, i dont understand with you mean by local process? please kindly break it down for me in lay man terms. thank for usual cooperation.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


blackburm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you, i dont understand with you mean by local process? please kindly break it down for me in lay man terms. thank for usual cooperation.


Contact the local authorities (registry, registrar, town hall, etc) to find out what documents and procedures you need to provide and comply with in order to get married in your chosen area.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

